# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Trojan-Clicker.w32.whistler.a

## Super-Man2010

hi all

my laptop is infected with this virus(Trojan-Clicker.w32.whistler.a),  and my kaspersky 2011 doesnt disinfect, even though it has tryid on  several occasions.

any good ideas?

----------


## olejah

Hi. The only one good idea is to read our rules and try to follow them.

----------


## Super-Man2010

I've read those rules a million times, and I still don't understand them, my english isn't very well, and my computerskills is way back in the stone age..
but I am trying to follow those rules AS WE WRITE...

----------


## olejah

OK, have you downloaded AVZ Antiviral Toolkit? if you haven't, you could do it by this link. Then try to explain what you exactly don't understand here - 


> 1. Start AVZ*. Choose from the menu "File" => "Standard scripts" and mark the "Advanced System Analysis with malware removal mode enabled" check box. Click on the "Execute selected scripts" button. 
> Automatic scanning, healing and system check will be executed. A logfile (avz_sysinfo.htm) will be created and saved in the LOG folder in the AVZ directory as virusinfo_syscure.zip.
> *It is necessary now to reboot your machine, because AVZ might disturb some program operations (like antiviruses and firewall) during the system scan. All applications will work properly after the system restart.

----------


## Super-Man2010

Hi sorry for posting several threads. i dont know how to remove them...

i have this virus which kasper sky detects but it does not know how to remove, even though it says it will disinfect the problems, the disinfect fails and after reboot it will try again, and so on

i have attached several files, dont know if its accurat i followed the forum rules as well as possible..

anyone who is able to give any help at all is welcome, this virus makes me crazy

----------


## Rene-gad

In what a file was this virus found ?

----------


## Super-Man2010

I'm not sure, kaspersky only says your computer is infected and when you open the details it tells you that its trojan-clicker... and i still get ie popups sound miscontrol and stuff.

and i'm pretty sure my external harddrive also got infected  :Sad:

----------


## Rene-gad

Make a log of Malwarebytes Antimalware: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

----------


## Super-Man2010

here is malawarebytes log

----------


## Rene-gad

> here is malawarebytes log


You have just removed all files  :Smiley:  How it looks now?

----------


## Super-Man2010

Sorry for the misunderstanding I was wondering what you wanted the LOG for.

Malawarebytes does not help whats so ever, it doesnt even detect the virus.

my kaspersky internet detects the viruts, but fails even though it says its deinfecting.

----------


## Rene-gad

> my kaspersky internet detects the viruts


WHERE AND WHAT THE VIRUSES detects Kaspersky? Possibly blocks Kaspersky the access to any infected page???

----------

